# Prometheus - Test der Blu-ray



## System (13. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Prometheus - Test der Blu-ray* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Prometheus - Test der Blu-ray


----------



## groening (13. Dezember 2012)

Das Bild ist also besser auf br als auf dvd - aha - danke für die info.

Und ansonsten gibts laut unterüberschrift begeisternde umfangreiche Bonusszenen die am meisten begeistern. Und ? Was gibt es jetzt - alternative enden/anfang / unveröffentlichte szenen / extended cut ? Was nun!

Was für ein besch(i......)eidener Test


----------



## Wamboland (13. Dezember 2012)

Wie alle BR Tests hier. Vielleicht einfach besser lassen. Eine Zusammenfassung der Handlung und ein kurzer Kommentar (Kritik) zum Film ist KEIN BR Test ...


----------



## TheChicky (13. Dezember 2012)

Genau wie meine Vorredner sagen: Ein Kurzrezension des Filmes ist KEIN BLURAY-TEST.

Wir wollen was über Bild und Tonqualität, sowie Anzahl, Inhalt und Qualität der Bonusinhalte wissen und nicht ob euch der Film gefallen hat!


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2012)

Prometheus zählt für meinen Geschmack zu einem schlechteren Ridley Scott Film. Es wird zwar auf der einen Seite dauernd gesagt, man solle ihn nicht mit den Alien-Filmen vergleichen, dabei strotzt er aber vor dauernden Anspielungen auf die Alien Saga.

Die Schauspieler sind mäßig besetzt. Keiner erreicht auch nur annähernd das Level einer Sigurney Weaver. Dazu kommt eine zwar von der Grundidee her gute Story, aber extrem flache Dialoge und Logiklöcher von der Größe eines Grand Canyon.

Ich hab mir die 3D-Fassung auf Blu Ray gekauft und bin ehrlich gesagt von der Verfilmung enttäuscht. Auch weil sie das Versprechen, die Fragen im Alien-Universum zu klären nicht erfüllt, sondern den Zuschauer mit noch mehr Fragen zurückläßt.

Die 3D-Effekte sind eher sparsam eingesetzt und bis auf einige interessante Schockmomente bietet der Film keine wirklichen Höhepunkte.

Unter dem Strich würde ich sagen schadet der Film dem Alien-Universum mehr als daß er nützt. Mit einer besseren Dialogstruktur und besseren schauspielerischen Leistungen wäre sicher mehr drin gewesen. Aber so ? Ist der Film mit Recht in den anderen Releases untergegangen. Ohne meinen Faible für die Alien-Saga wäre mir der Film wahrscheinlich komplett entgangangen. Das wäre im Rückblick betrachtet auch kein Verlust gewesen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Dezember 2012)

So viele Logiklöcher hat Prometheus eigentlich gar nicht 
Nach dem ersten Schauen mag es einem vllt so erscheinen, aber wenn man sich mal ein bisschen mit dem Film und der Story beschäftigt und ihn vllt auch nochmal schaut, ergibt das Meiste Sinn.


----------



## Shamander (16. Dezember 2012)

Der Film ist eine Aneinanderreihung von Logikfehlern und hanebüchenen Szenen. Gleich nach der ersten Szene bleibt man fragend zurück und bis zum Ende bleibt der Eindruck, dass dieser Film selbst für einen B-Movie ein mieses Drechbuch hatte.
Das Einzige was wirklich hilft: Hirn ausschalten, berieseln lassen und hinterher einen über den Durst trinken und den Film ganz schnell wieder vergessen. Ich habe noch nie eine so gedrückte Stimmung am Ende eines Films im Kino erlebt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Dezember 2012)

Shamander schrieb:


> Der Film ist eine Aneinanderreihung von Logikfehlern und hanebüchenen Szenen. Gleich nach der ersten Szene bleibt man fragend zurück und bis zum Ende bleibt der Eindruck, dass dieser Film selbst für einen B-Movie ein mieses Drechbuch hatte.


 
Das ist halt einfach falsch. Die erste Szene hat für mich direkt beim ersten Schauen Sinn ergeben und es ist auch recht logisch was damit dargestellt werden soll. Wenn der Film für dich so wenig Sinn ergeben hat, glaube ich hast du ihn schlicht und ergreifend einfach nicht verstanden.


----------



## PostalDude83 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hier ist ein Trailer, der den Film besser beschreibt, als alles andere 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBaKqOMGPWc


----------



## Mendos (20. Dezember 2012)

Prometheus fand ich auch enttäuschend. Vorallem weil er trotz seiner Länge so unvollständig wirkt, als hätte Ridley Scott noch viel viel mehr reinpacken wollen.



Spoiler



Am schlimmsten war eigentlich die Szene mit dem Alien-Embryo bzw. schon der Weg dorthin. Da infiziert David Dr. Holloway mit dem Zeug aus dem Alien-Raumschiff. Warum er das tut, wird vollkommen im dunkeln gelassen. Als dann festgestellt wird, daß Elizabeth schwanger ist, versuchen David und Dr.  sie in den Kälteschlaf zu versetzen. Sie wehrt sich, rennt zu dieser automatischen OP-Einheit und läßt sich das Vieh rausschneiden. Und als sie dann ziellos durch die Prometheus steuert, läuft sie in Weylands Zimmer David in die Arme. Und der verhält sich so, als ob gar nichts gewesen wäre!

Hanebüchen! Als ob man krampfhaft versucht hat, irgendwie das Alien in die Story zu pressen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Dezember 2012)

Mendos schrieb:


> Prometheus fand ich auch enttäuschend. Vorallem weil er trotz seiner Länge so unvollständig wirkt, als hätte Ridley Scott noch viel viel mehr reinpacken wollen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und schon wieder muss ich die Story des Films verteidigen 


Spoiler



1. Das war kein Alien-Embryo, demzufolge ist deine ganze "Alien in die Story quetschen" Kritik unnötig. 
2. Warum David Holloway infiziert wird nicht genau erklärt, ist aber doch recht offensichtlich. David möchte herausfinden, was der Schwarze Genschleim genau bewirkt. Und Holloway nimmt er als Versuchsperson, weil er ihn nicht mag (das sieht man in verschiedenen Dialogen vorher) und weil Holloway David vor seiner Infizierung sagt, dass er alles tun würde um zum Erfolg der Mission beizutragen. Deswegen fragt David Holloway ja auch noch einige Sachen bevor er ihn infiziert, um sicherzugehen, das sein Vorgehen richtig ist (aus seiner Sicht zumindest)
3. Das Verhalten Weylands kann tatsächlich komisch wirken. Allerdings reagiert er auch nicht unglaubwürdig. Letztlich interessiert er sich schließlich nicht für die Crew, es geht im nur um sein eigenes Leben und die Erhaltung von eben diesem. Der Schwarze Genschleim und das Wesen was daraus entstanden ist interessiert ihn nicht, es geht ihm nur um den Engineer. Es bleibt auch unklar was er genau über den Genschleim und das was in dem Schiff vorging wusste.
Insofern erscheint es vllt etwas komisch auf den ersten Blick, ist aber durchaus nicht unrealistisch.


----------



## Mendos (20. Dezember 2012)

Die Story wirkt nunmal unfertig.



Spoiler



1. Das Vieh ist _ein_ Alien, wenn auch nicht _das_ Alien. Mal unabhängig davon wurde es ja benötigt, damit _das_ Alien am Schluss schlüpfen konnte.
2. So offensichtlich finde ich das nicht. Allgemein bleiben viele seiner Motive unklar.
3. Ich sprach vom Verhalten Davids, nicht dem von Wayland.


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Dezember 2012)

Mendos schrieb:


> Die Story wirkt nunmal unfertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



1. Ja natürlich. Mir ging es nur darum, dass es kein Alien-Embryo ist und eben nicht ausschließlich zur Entstehung von Aliens führt. Der Schleim führt zur Entstehung von dem Krakenvieh, das alienähnliche Wesen am Ende entsteht hauptsächlich durch die Verbindung von Kraken und Engineer. Die genaue Wirkungsweise des Schleims wird im Film noch im Dunkeln gelassen.
2. Wenn man den Film zum zweiten Mal schaut, fallen einem einige Feinheiten auf, die man beim ersten Schauen meist verpasst. Das ist mir vor allem im Bezug auf die Dialoge zwischen Holloway und David aufgefallen, nach dem zweiten Schauen fand ich sein Motiv schon recht offensichtlich.
3. Ach so mein Fehler da hab ich mich verlesen. Aber für den gilt eigentlich ungefähr das Gleiche. Er hat zu dem Zeitpunkt eine andere Aufgabe und interessiert sich mehr dafür den Engineer zu erwecken und mit ihm zu reden, als das zu untersuchen was in Shaw ist/war. Abgesehen davon hat er das wahrscheinlich ja sogar schon als Shaw noch ohnmächtig war. Aber wie gesagt ein bisschen komisch kann das tatsächlich wirken.


----------

